# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Γύρη

## sotos87

Επειδή πολλά έχουν ειπωθεί για τις ευεργετικές ιδιότητες της γύρης  έκανα ένα search και σας παραθέτω τα αποτελέσματα:

*Η ΓΥΡΗ*

*ΤΙ EIΝΑΙ H ΓΥΡΗ*
Η γύρη αποτελεί το αρσενικό αναπαραγωγικό κύτταρο των φυτών

*ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΥΡΗΣ*
• Η γύρη που έχει συλλεχθεί προστατεύεται από υπερβολική έκθεση στο φως,την υγρασία ,τις προσβολές των εντόμων και είναι απαλλαγμένη από ξένες ύλες
• Καθαρισμός μετά τη συλλογή
• Κατάψυξη αν είναι υγρή (ελάττωση θρυμματισμού,θανάτωση αυγών εντόμων,αποφυγή συγκόλλησης των κόκκων)
• Αποξήρανση (περιορισμός της υγρασίας σε 4-5%)

*ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΥΡΗΣ*
• Φρέσκια
• Στη φυσική μορφή
• Σε σκόνη
• Σε κάψουλες
• Σε ταμπλέτες

*ΒΟΤΑΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΕΛΕΥΣΗ*
Μορφολογικές διαφορές
Οργανοληπτικές διαφορές
Διαφορές στη χημική σύσταση




```
ΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ (%)ΤΩΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΩΝ ΕΙΔΩΝ ΓΥΡΗΣ
              Υγρασία Πρωτεΐνες Λίπος Υδατ/κες Τέφρα
Πεύκο       7.7       13.1        1.2     ---         2.1
Καρυδιά    7.2       23.2        2.3     ---         3.8
Καλαμπόκι ---        13.8        1.4    30.3       3.1
Λάχανο     9.9       25.3         9.6    24.7       2.8
Σινάπι      13.2      21.7         8.6    25.8       2.5
Αχλάδι      9.8       28.6         3.1    28.3       5.6
Ραδίκι      10.9      11.1       14.4    34.9       0.9
Τριφύλλι   11.5     23.7         3.4    26.9       3.1
Πεύκο        7.7     13.1         1.2     ---         2.1
Καρυδιά     7.2     23.2         2.3     ---         3.8
Καλαμπόκι   ---     13.8         1.4    30.3       3.1
Λάχανο      9.9      25.3         9.6    24.7       2.8
Σινάπι      13.2      21.7         8.6    25.8       2.5
Αχλάδι       9.8      28.6         3.1    28.3       5.6
Ραδίκι      10.9      11.1       14.4    34.9       0.9
Τριφύλλι   11.5     23.7         3.4    26.9       3.1
```




```
ΧΗΜΙΚΗ ΣΥΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΥΡΗΣ
                    Μέση                      Εύρος
                    περιεκτικότητα         διακυμάνσεων
                    (%)                       (%)
       

Πρωτεΐνες               22                   7-30
Υδατάνθρακες         31                   0-41
Λίπος                       5                   1-14
Ανόργανα στοιχεία     3                   1-6
Υγρασία                  11                  7-16
Διάφορα                 29                  22-36
```


*ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΕΣ*

• Προβιταμίνη Α     5-9mg/g
• Β1                     9.2mg/g
• Β2                   18.5mg/g
• Β3
• Β5                   20.5mg/g
• Β6
• Β12                  5mg/g
• C                     7.15mg/g
• D
• E
• H
• K (Βιοτίνη)
• Ρ (Ρουτίνη)      16mg/g
• Φολικό οξύ        3-8mg/g

*ΧΗΜΙΚΗ ΣΥΣΤΑΣΗ*

• Φλαβονοειδή (Quercetin, Kaempferol)
• Χρωστικές (καροτένιο, ξανθοφύλλες)
• Διάφορα (ορμόνες, ιχνοστοιχεία)

ANOΡΓΑΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ
• Ca 1-15% (της τέφρας)
• P 1-20%
• Fe 1-12%
• Cu 5-8%
• Mg 1-12%
• Mn 1.4%
•  K 20-45%
• Sι 2-10%
• Zn, B, Mo, Cl
• Se

ΕΝΖΥΜΑ
• Διαστάση
• Αμυλάση
• Ινβερτάση
• Τρανφεράση
• Φωσφατάση

ΣΥΝΕΝΖΥΜΑ
• Γλουταθειο
• NAD

ΑΜΙΝΟΞΕΑ 
(mg/100g γύρης)
• Αργινίνη 4.7
• Ιστιδίνη 1.5
• Ισολευκίνη 4.7
• Λευκίνη 5.6
• Λυσίνη 1.7
• Φαινυλαλανίνη 3.5
• Θρεονίνη 4.6
• Τρυπτοφάνη 1.6
• Βαλίνη 6.0
• Γλουταμικό οξύ 9.1



```
ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΞΙΑΣ ΓΥΡΗΣ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ  (mg/100gr)   
     
        ισολευκ./λευκ./λυσ./μεθειον./φαινυλαλαν./θρεον./τρυπτοφ./βαλ. /ΣΥΝ
      
Κρέας 0.93    1.23    1.45    0.42     0.66        0.81      0.20     0.91    6.58
Αυγά  0.85    2.17    0.93    0.39     0.69        0.67      0.20     0.90    6.80
Τυρί   1.74    2.63    2.34    0.80     1.43        1.38      0.34     2.05   12.71
Γύρη   4.50   6.70    5.70    1.82      3.90       4.00      1.30     5.70    33.62
```

(ΟΛΑ καταλιξη ινη εκτος τρυπτοφανη)

*Η ΓΥΡΗ ΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ*

Η γύρη μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως συμπλήρωμα διατροφής, καθώς αποτελεί πλούσια πηγή πηγή πρωτεϊνών, βιταμινών και μεταλλικών στοιχείων

*ΙΑΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ*

Έλκος δωδεκαδάκτυλου
Παθήσεων του προστάτη
Ασθένειες ήπατος
Αναιμία
Διαβήτη
Αρτιοριοσκλήρωση
Αλλεργίες
Ανορεξία
Αντιβιοτική δράση
Βακτηριοστατική δράση

*ΑΝΕΠΙΘΥΜΗΤΕΣ ΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΝΕΠΙΘΥΜΗΤΕΣ ΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΥΡΗΣ* 
• Είναι δυνατό να περιέχει υψηλές
ποσότητες τοξικών μετάλλων και
ραδιενεργών στοιχείων
• Στομαχοεντερικές διαταραχές
• Προκαλεί αλλεργικά φαινόμενα

*ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ*
• 35 γραμμάρια (1 κουταλιά της σούπας) την
ημέρα καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες μας σε
πρωτεΐνες, βιταμίνες και ιχνοστοιχεία
• Η γύρη καταναλώνεται
αυτούσια,αναμεμιγμένη με μέλι ή διαλυμένη
σε κάποιο χυμό, προτιμότερα αλεσμένη
• Η κατανάλωση γίνεται για 3μήνες με μια
διακοπή 3-4 εβδομάδων

Δήμου Μαρία
Γεωπόνος Msc (ΠΗΓΗ)

Απο τη συγκεκριμένη πηγή παρέθεσα αυτά που κατά τη γνώμη μου ενδιαφέρουν ένα bodybuilder ή έστω κάποιον που προσέχει τη διατροφή του. 
Αν γνωρίζετε κάτι παραπάνω παρακαλώ συμπληρώστε ή διορθώστε.  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## sotos87

Se periptosh poy kapoios to prosexe oi  diafores metaksu ton posothton ton aminokseon sto pinaka kai  sth sigkrish metaksu diaforon trofon pisteuo oti exei na kanei me to apo pou proerxetai h gurh(kalampoki,karudia peuko...)    :02. Idea:  (oi dio pinakes ap' oti katalava proerxontai apo diaforetiko vivlio).Opoios thelei thn phgh oloklhrh apla pm  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Muscleboss

Eniaferon soso87, thanks.

Eixa asxolithei ligo sto parelthon me ti gyri kai tin eixa xrisimopoiisei. Pistevo oti genika einai ena xrisimo sympliroma eidika gia arxarious athlites.

Muscleboss

----------


## Gasturb

soso87   :03. Awesome:

----------


## RUHL

Gasturb  :03. Awesome:   :02. Wink:   :02. Wave:   :02. Smile:

----------


## Gasturb

:01. Confused:

----------


## RUHL

:01. Confused:  =nice find ms gasturb

----------


## asdf

Ωραιος ο sotos   :03. Awesome:

----------


## asdf

To θεμα ειναι η δοσολογια  (για εναν σκληρα αθλουμενο) οπως και το ποτε να καταναλωνετε....  :02. Confused2:

----------


## amateur

Καλησπέρα,

Ενδιαφερόμαστε να αγοράσουμε και γύρη, αλλά επειδή δε γνωρίζουμε έχουμε κάποιες ερωτήσεις:

1. Πότε καταναλώνεται? Πριν το γεύμα, κατά τη διάρκεια ή μετά?
2. Ποια είναι η συνιστώμενη δοσολογία?
3. Πως αναγνωρίζουμε αν είναι φρέσκια κ σωστά συντηρημένη?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας

----------


## Haris Pilton

Δεκαπέντε γραμμάρια γύρης (1 κουταλιά της σούπας) την ημέρα, καλύπτει τις ημερήσιες ανάγκες του οργανισμού σε πρωτεΐνες, βιταμίνες και ιχνοστοιχεία. Το ξεκίνημα χρήσης πρέπει να γίνεται με μια μικρή κουταλιά του γλυκού για 7 ημέρες και σταδιακά να αυξάνει η ποσότητα της δόσης ώστε σε 20 ημέρες να φτάσει την κουταλιά της σούπας. Τα ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα θα εμφανιστούν από 1-6 μήνες ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του οργανισμού. Για όσους θέλουν να χάσουν βάρος, η γύρη να καταναλίσκεται 15-20 λεπτά πριν το φαγητό, ενώ αντίθετα όσοι θέλουν βάρος, αμέσως μετά το φαγητό. Η γύρη τρώγεται όπως είναι (λιώνει στο στόμα) ή διαλυμένη σ' ένα ποτήρι χυμό. Συντηρείται στο ψυγείο. Οι υπερτασικοί πρέπει με προσοχή να δοκιμάσουν τη χρήση της γύρης διότι έχουν αναφερθεί περιπτώσεις να ανεβαίνει η πίεση.

----------


## deluxe

> καλύπτει τις ημερήσιες ανάγκες του οργανισμού σε πρωτεΐνες


Ποιος πεθανε;

----------


## Haris Pilton

Whatever!Παντως γυρη,βασιλικο πολτο,σπιρουλινα και υποφαες που τα εχουν ολα και τα παντα και σε κανουν σουπερμαν ποτε δν τα καταλαβα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## deluxe

Placebo.

----------


## the_big_litho

Αφηστε τα μαγικα πραγματα που κανουν τα παντα ολα και εστιαστε στα βασικα.... 

stick to the fundamentals που λεει και ο milos

----------


## The Rock

> Αφηστε τα μαγικα πραγματα που κανουν τα παντα ολα και εστιαστε στα βασικα.... 
> 
> stick to the fundamentals που λεει και ο milos


Ωπα τι παίζει εδώ ? Και συ φαν του Μίλος και ο Μπος ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## the_big_litho

Μεγαλος φαν, εχω κατεβασει σχεδον ολα τα σεμιναρια και τα χω λιωσει στην μελετη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## The Rock

> Μεγαλος φαν, εχω κατεβασει σχεδον ολα τα σεμιναρια και τα χω λιωσει στην μελετη


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## alexis

παιδια εχω ακουσει πως  η γυρη εχει καλες  πρωτεινες και αλλα θρεπτικα συστατικα.?ισχυει.??

----------


## Levrone

> παιδια εχω ακουσει πως  η γυρη εχει καλες  πρωτεινες και αλλα θρεπτικα συστατικα.?ισχυει.??


ναι εχει την EAS, την ΟΝ , και την UNIVERSAL , αλλα αν παραγγειλεις σου φερνει και BSN!!!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ναι εχει την EAS, την ΟΝ , και την UNIVERSAL , αλλα αν παραγγειλεις σου φερνει και BSN!!!!


Κόψε τη δίαιτα σε χαλάει!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

> Κόψε τη δίαιτα σε χαλάει!


δε γινεται να κοψω το διαβασμα????

αυτο μου κανει τη ζημια!!!  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## alexis

ρε αξιζει να αγορασω.??

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Καλή είναι αλλά μη περιμένεις να δεις διαφορά στο σώμα σου από τη γύρη.

----------


## jGod

παρε μια πολυβιταμινη ..και γλιτωσε τα λεφτα σου,ασε που την πουλανε και οσο θελουν!αν θελεις κατι απο την μητερα φυση..παρε καλυτερα λιναροσπορο π εχει κ ω3.

----------


## alexis

οκ thxs

----------


## Muscleboss

Χρησιμοποιούσα γύρη τα πρώτα χρόνια που έκανα βάρη και δε χρησιμοποιούσα συμπληρώματα. Περιέχει καλές βιταμίνες αλλά δεν αρκεί από μόνη της να κάνει διαφορά. Θα την πρότεινα σε κάποιον που δε χρησιμοποιεί συμπληρώματα σαν μια φυσική πολυβιταμίνη.

ΜΒ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ξέρει κάποιος τη θερμιδική της αξία ανα 100g ή ανά κουταλιά του γλυκού;

Μου πήρε η αδερφή μου μπας και κόψω τα χάπια  :01. Razz: 
Συμπληρωματικά στη πολυβιταμίνη λέω να τρώω λίγο.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Βρήκα ένα αρθράκι, το μοιράζομαι μαζί σας.




> *ΓΥΡΗ ΜΕΛΙΣΣΩΝ* 
> 
> ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ - ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ 
> 
> Η νωπή γύρη διατηρεί αναλλοίωτα όλα τα πολύτιμα συστατικά της μόνο  στην κατάψυξη (τα βάζα δε σπάνε στην κατάψυξη), μέσα στην οποία μπορεί  να καταναλωθεί και ύστερα από ένα χρόνο. 
> Η ημιαποξηραμένη  (που συντηρείται στο ψυγείο) και η αποξηραμένη  γύρη (η οποία δε χρειάζεται ψυγείο) είναι λόγω της απουσίας των ενζύμων  καθώς και άλλων πολύτιμων συστατικών , μικρότερης βιολογικής και  θρεπτικής αξίας. 
> Η κατανάλωση της γύρης δεν ενδείκνυται γιά  άτομα πού εκδηλώνουν  ισχυρές αλλεργικές εκδηλώσεις στο προιόν αυτό. 
> Η διατήρηση μιάς καλής φυσικής σωματικής και πνευματικής κατάστασης ,  επιβάλλει την ημερήσια κατανάλωση επαρκούς ποσότητας γύρης , λόγω της  υποβαθμισμένης διατροφής του σημερινού ανθρώπου. 
> «Αν θέλετε να ζήσετε και να γεράσετε αξιοπρεπώς τρώτε κάθε μέρα  γύρη» 
> ...


Επιφυλάσσομαι... αν κάνει όλα αυτά που λέει το άρθρο τότε είναι must συμπλήρωμα για όλους μας.


Το ερώτημα για τις θερμίδες της ισχύει, δε βρήκα τπτ.

----------


## beefmeup

τι σκατα??μονο εγω κ ο καζατζιδης λειπουμε απτον πινακα για την γυρη..τοσο πολυ πραμα εχει..

διαολε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Haris Pilton

15.7 το κουταλακι του γλυκου πρεπει να εχει.

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/bee-p...ion-facts.html

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> 15.7 το κουταλακι του γλυκου πρεπει να εχει.
> 
> http://www.buzzle.com/articles/bee-p...ion-facts.html



Α, τπτ. Καμία σχέση με το μέλι. Thanks Haris  :08. Toast:

----------


## scarone

Αρα παιδες η γυρη εχει πρωτεινες γιατι μου ειχαν πει οχι...και τ αμινοξεα που εχει ειναι πολυ καλα...φυσικα δεν στηριζεσε μονο σ αυτη για μυικη αναπτηξη αλλα ειναι ενα καλο συμπληρομα για μετα απο κανα 2 γευματα...τι λετε;

----------


## hunteranimator

κατι πολυ σημαντικο πολυ σημαντικο ειναι! απο εκει που εχουνε παρει την γυρη δεν ξερουμε αν ξεκασανε και τρωμε μαζι με την γυρη και τα μεταλαξιογονα-καρκινογονα τοξικα απο τους ψεκασμους γιατι η γυρη δεν εχει φλουδα για να την ξεπληνουμε.Αρα πρεπει να ξερουμε αν οντως η γυρη απο εκει που εχει συλεχθει αν εκεινη η περιεχη εχει υποστει ψεκασμους,πραγμα που ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να το ξερουμε.Παντως η γυρη κανει καλο σε ολα επερνα απο τα 6 μου ως τα 15 μου μπορω να πω οτι μου εχει κανει πολυ καλο.Δεν ξερω αν εχει συμβαλει στην σωματικη μου δυναμη η αναπλαση.Απλα εχω παρατηρηση πως δεν κρυωνα το χειμωνα ουτε ζεστενομουνα ευκολα το καλοκαιρι[ισως να συμβαλη στην ομοισταση του σωματος]επισης δεν αρρωσταινα  ευκολα,μια ανεμοβλογια οτιτιδα και 2 αμυγδαλιτιδες εχω περασει στην ζωη μου+και οτι αναρωναν παρα πολυ γρηγορα τα ματια μου[σε σχεση με τους αλλους] γιατι το ειχα λιωσει το θεμα με το nintedo το sega και τα rpg games.

----------


## scarone

> κατι πολυ σημαντικο πολυ σημαντικο ειναι! απο εκει που εχουνε παρει την γυρη δεν ξερουμε αν ξεκασανε και τρωμε μαζι με την γυρη και τα μεταλαξιογονα-καρκινογονα τοξικα απο τους ψεκασμους γιατι η γυρη δεν εχει φλουδα για να την ξεπληνουμε.Αρα πρεπει να ξερουμε αν οντως η γυρη απο εκει που εχει συλεχθει αν εκεινη η περιεχη εχει υποστει ψεκασμους,πραγμα που ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να το ξερουμε.Παντως η γυρη κανει καλο σε ολα επερνα απο τα 6 μου ως τα 15 μου μπορω να πω οτι μου εχει κανει πολυ καλο.Δεν ξερω αν εχει συμβαλει στην σωματικη μου δυναμη η αναπλαση.Απλα εχω παρατηρηση πως δεν κρυωνα το χειμωνα ουτε ζεστενομουνα ευκολα το καλοκαιρι[ισως να συμβαλη στην ομοισταση του σωματος]επισης δεν αρρωσταινα  ευκολα,μια ανεμοβλογια οτιτιδα και 2 αμυγδαλιτιδες εχω περασει στην ζωη μου+και οτι αναρωναν παρα πολυ γρηγορα τα ματια μου[σε σχεση με τους αλλους] γιατι το ειχα λιωσει το θεμα με το nintedo το sega και τα rpg games.


στο πρωτο σκελος θα ανεφερθω...εγω απο εκει που την παιρνω την γυρη τουσ ξερω καλα,ειναι μικροι μελισοκομοι μην φανταστεις βιομηχανιες κ εχονται κ πουλαν τ προιοντα τουσ εκει σ ενα παγκο,αλλα εγω τους ξερω προσωπικα οποτε αυτο που λες στην πριπτωση μου για χημικα κ τετοια δεν παιζει

----------


## wonderboy

καλησπερα στη παρεα ονομαζομαι Γιωργοσ και ασχολουμε με τα βαρη περιππου 3 χρονια σε ερασιτεχνικο επιπεδο φυσικα, παρακολουθω το φορουμ αρκετο καιρο και μπορω να πω οτι εχω γινει αρκετα σοφοτεροσ απο τησ γνωσεισ σασ,απλα για τη γυρη οποιοσ ενδοιαφερεται να προσεξει λιγο μην τυχον ειναι αλλεργικοσ.

----------


## hunteranimator

φιλε scarone τους μελισοκομους μπορει να τους ξερεις ομως ξερεις αν απο εκει που συλεγουν γυρη οι μελισσες αν ειναι ψεκασμενες οι περιοχες αυτες?δηλαδη απο εκει που ειναι τα μελισσια σε μια περιμετρο 6-10 χιλιομετρων υπαρχουν,γενικα φυτειες και καλιεργειες?Καλα δεν λεω και οτι ολα τα παρασκευασματα γυρης ειναι ακαταληλα απλα την σημερινη εποχη ολα ψεκαζονται και θελει μια επιφηλακη παραπανω.wonderboy συμφωνω μαζι σου.Αν και εχω μια απορια που με προβληματιζει π,χ, ο πατερας μου ειναι αλεργικος στην γυρη των λουλουδιων κτλ αλλα στην γυρη της μελισσας οχι,μηπως δεν υπαρχει αλεργεια στην γυρη των μελισσων?η λεω βλακειες?

----------


## wonderboy

hunterranimator λογικη η απορια σου,απλα οταν πηγα να την αγορασω ο ανθρωποσ που την πουλουσε μου εθεσε αυτο το ερωτημα και μου ειπε συγκεκριμενα ,αν βγαλεισ κοκκινιλεσ στα χερια και αρχιζεισ να ξυνεσαι σταματησε την γιατι πιθανων να εισαι αλλεργικοσ.εγω παντωσ δεν εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια με το συγκεκριμενο

----------


## Vassilis_X

επισης διαβασα σε ενα αρθρο οτι εχει 3-7 φορες περισσοτερη πρωτεινη σε σχεση με αυγα, γαλακτομικα και κρεας..

----------


## stamos007

που μπορουμε να βρουμε γυρη να παρουμε?

----------


## crow

Εγω χρησιμοποιω 9 χρονια γυρη....κ ειναι κατι που συστηνω γενικοτερα.
 Την καλυτερη γυρη μπορεις να την παρεις απο μελισσοκομους κ ειδικα αν τους ξερεις κιολας.Παλιοτερα μαλιστα μονο απο αυτους εβρισκες κ οχι ολο το χρονο
Πλεον πουλανε παντου....οι ποιοτητα βεβαια δεν ειναι η ιδια.
 Εχει κ ο Βασιλοπουλος στο ψυγειο γυρη Αττικη.Εχουν κ τα μαγαζια με βιολογικα προιοντα....κ ενα μαγαζι στο χαλανδρι επισης αν μενεις εκει κοντα.
 Η καλη γυρη  να ξερετε πρεπει να ειναι μαλακη κ κατα την αποψη μου καλο ειναι να την παιρνεις  παντα πρωι με αδειο στομαχι

----------


## stamos007

κανει για μεταπρο?

----------


## Gaspari

Ρε παιδιά.. 

Για την γύρη που έχουνε τα λουλούδια μιλάμε; Γιατί σε αυτήν έχω αλλεργία...  :08. Turtle: 

EDIT: 


> επισης διαβασα σε ενα αρθρο οτι εχει 3-7 φορες περισσοτερη πρωτεινη σε σχεση με αυγα, γαλακτομικα και κρεας..


Και εγώ είμαι πυρηνικός φυσικός και δουλέυω στην NASA.

----------


## George1993

> Ρε παιδιά.. 
> 
> Για την γύρη που έχουνε τα λουλούδια μιλάμε; Γιατί σε αυτήν έχω αλλεργία... 
> 
> EDIT: 
> 
> Και εγώ είμαι πυρηνικός φυσικός και δουλέυω στην NASA.


Από μέλισσες φυσικά !

----------


## PMalamas

> Ρε παιδιά.. 
> 
> Για την γύρη που έχουνε τα λουλούδια μιλάμε; Γιατί σε αυτήν έχω αλλεργία... 
> 
> EDIT: 
> 
> Και εγώ είμαι πυρηνικός φυσικός και δουλέυω στην NASA.


Μπορει και να εχει οπως μου λει κι ενα φιλος μου τα ιδια για τη σπιρουλινα..
Αλλα το θεμα ειναι τι ποσοτητα πρεπει να καταναλωσεις για να φτασεις την πρωτεινη του κρεατος πχ..
Δλδ 10γ γυρης θα μπορουσαν να εχουν περισοτερη πρωτεινη απο 10γ κοτοπ, αλλα τι να το κανεις..
Με αυτη την εννοια περισσοτερη αλλα και παλι.. κατα τη γνωμη μου, φυτικης προελευση πρωτεινες ειναι κατωτερες απο τις ζωικες.  :01. Wink:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Η καλη γυρη  να ξερετε πρεπει να ειναι μαλακη κ κατα την αποψη μου καλο ειναι να την παιρνεις  παντα πρωι με αδειο στομαχι


μαλακη ειναι η νωπη. σε σκληρα μπαλακια ειναι η αποξηραμενη.

η νωπή ειναι καλυτερης ποιότητας=μεγαλύτερης βιολογικής αξίας και λιγο πιο ακριβή.


όταν την αγοραζετε πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε καταψυξη.

η γυρη της μελισσας ειναι η γυρη των λουλουδιων, συλλεγεται με γυροπαγιδα. περναει η μελισσα απο τη γυροπαγιδα και αφηνει τη γυρη. αν ειναι καποιος αλλεργικος, δε μπορει να φαει, συνηθως ο μελισσοκομος ειναι υποψιασμενος κ σου δινει στη μυτη του κουταλιου, αν δε νιωθεις καψιμο σε γλωσσα και οατν παει κατω εισαι οκ.

2 hints. οταν το μελισσι ειναι αδυναμο, ο μελισσοκομος το παει σε μερος με γυρη. σε καστανιες συνηθως. οταν το μελι "εχει" γυρη (δεν εχει γυρη ολοκληρη μεσα, αλλα την κρυσταλικη δομη που δινουν τα μορια της γυρης, οταν το μελι κρυσταλλωνει) το μελι κρυσταλλωνει γρηγοροτερα, πχ το μελι απο κισσο κρυσταλωνει στην κυψελη, το μελι της καστανιας στο μηνα, το θυμαρισιο στο χρονο, το ελατο-πευκο στα 5 χρονια.

Ναντια σου προκαλει διούρηση με αδειο στομαχι?

----------


## crow

> μαλακη ειναι η νωπη. σε σκληρα μπαλακια ειναι η αποξηραμενη.
> 
> η νωπή ειναι καλυτερης ποιότητας=μεγαλύτερης βιολογικής αξίας και λιγο πιο ακριβή.
> 
> 
> όταν την αγοραζετε πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε καταψυξη.
> 
> η γυρη της μελισσας ειναι η γυρη των λουλουδιων, συλλεγεται με γυροπαγιδα. περναει η μελισσα απο τη γυροπαγιδα και αφηνει τη γυρη. αν ειναι καποιος αλλεργικος, δε μπορει να φαει, συνηθως ο μελισσοκομος ειναι υποψιασμενος κ σου δινει στη μυτη του κουταλιου, αν δε νιωθεις καψιμο σε γλωσσα και οατν παει κατω εισαι οκ.
> 
> Ναντια σου προκαλει διούρηση με αδειο στομαχι?


ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!!!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Οχι δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι τετοιο.
Θα το καταλαβαινα, ειδικα τωρα που εχω μεινει χωρις γυρη εδω κ 2 βδομαδες γιατι καποιος ξεχναει να μου φερει....

----------


## aepiskeptis

ουουουου παρτααααακιααααα   :01. ROFL: 

θα σου στειλω εγω Ναντια  :08. Toast:   :03. Bowdown: 


η καστανια κ το καλαμποκι δινει εξαιρετικης ποιοτητας γυρη.

Ναντια, την εχει δοκιμασει πριν κ μετα απο γευματα και αν ναι εχεις δει διαφορα στην ορεξη?

καποιες φορες μου προκαλει διουρηση, αν την καταναλώσω πριν το γευμα. 
ξερεις αν υπαρχει κατι στα συστατικα της που να το προκαλει ή ειναι πλασιμπο?

----------


## giannis64

υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου ανοιξει και την ορεξη για φαι?

----------


## aepiskeptis

> υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου ανοιξει και την ορεξη για φαι?


αν ειναι καλης ποιοτητας, υπαρχει. Λογω ενζυμων, ειναι σαν να παιρνεις ενζυμα σε συμπληρωμα, ενταξει οχι τοσο, αλλα και παλι αναλογα την ποσοτητα.

η πλακα ειναι οτι αν την καταναλωνω πριν το φαγητο, μου μειωνει την ορεξη, αν μετα τρωω πιο συχνα κ μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες.

πειδη την χρησιμοποιω καμια 5ετια, αναρωτιομουν αν εχει καποιος αλλος παρατηρησει κατι αντιστοιχο ή ειναι στο κεφαλι μου


σαν τη μαυρη σοκολατα κ τη φλεβικοτητα ενα πραγμα, αλλα εκει ξερω οτι προκαλει αγγειοδιαστολη, με τη γυρη.....

----------


## crow

> υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου ανοιξει και την ορεξη για φαι?


 Μια απο τις ιατρικες εφαρμογες ειναι κ η ανορεξια...αρα ναι την ανοίγει κ αυτο γιατι απλα χωνευουμε γρηγοροτερα κ χρησιμοποιουμε καλυτερα τις θρεπτικες ουσιες των τροφων.
   Η δοσολογια ειναι 1 κουταλια της σουπας ημερησιος.
Στα 9 χρονια που τη χρησιοποιω εχω δοκιμασει ολους τους συνδιασμος για το ποτε να την παιρνω.Τελικα κατεληξα σε αυτο που ξεκινησα......να τη χρησιμοποιω το πρωι νυστικη.

----------


## giannis64

ωραια!!!!!!! :08. Toast: 

αυριο βουρ στα μαγαζια. να δω που στην ευχη θα την βρω.... :08. Turtle:

----------


## crow

> ουουουου παρτααααακιααααα  
> 
> θα σου στειλω εγω Ναντια  
> 
> 
> η καστανια κ το καλαμποκι δινει εξαιρετικης ποιοτητας γυρη.
> 
> Ναντια, την εχει δοκιμασει πριν κ μετα απο γευματα και αν ναι εχεις δει διαφορα στην ορεξη?
> 
> ...


Κανονισε να μην μου στειλεις τωρα που μου το πες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 
  Ε να δημιουργει τοσο μεγαλη διουρηση λιγο απιθανο το βρισκω ....δεν εχει κατι το τοσο διουρητικο στα συστατικα της, αρα μαλλον πλασιμπο ειναι.

----------


## crow

> ωραια!!!!!!!
> 
> αυριο βουρ στα μαγαζια. να δω που στην ευχη θα την βρω....


Θα σου φερουμε εμεις στους αγωνες.......ή μαλλον θα βαλουμε τη χορευτρια να στη δωσει χιχιχιχιιχιχ :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## gym

> ωραια!!!!!!!
> 
> αυριο βουρ στα μαγαζια. να δω που στην ευχη θα την βρω....


αν πας καθολου προς αριδαια θα σου πω εγω..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Andrikos

> Μια απο τις ιατρικες εφαρμογες ειναι κ η ανορεξια...αρα ναι την ανοίγει κ αυτο γιατι απλα χωνευουμε γρηγοροτερα κ χρησιμοποιουμε καλυτερα τις θρεπτικες ουσιες των τροφων.
>    Η δοσολογια ειναι 1 κουταλια της σουπας ημερησιος.
> Στα 9 χρονια που τη χρησιοποιω εχω δοκιμασει ολους τους συνδιασμος για το ποτε να την παιρνω.Τελικα κατεληξα σε αυτο που ξεκινησα......να τη χρησιμοποιω το πρωι νυστικη.


Αυτό δεν υπάρχει πουθένα σε σύγχρονα βιβλία διαιτολογίας ελληνικά και ξένα.  Η ανορεξία είναι ιδιαίτερα σύνθετη νόσος όσον αφορά τα αίτια της και δεν θεραπεύεται με γύρη. Γενικά δεν θεραπεύεται με συμπληρώματα.

----------


## crow

Δεν ειπαμε οτι θεραπευετε με γυρη, ουτε οτι ειναι φαρμακο.........απλα ιατροι ανναλακτικων θεραπειων συστηνουν σε ατομα με ανορεξια να περνουν γυρη. 
 Τωρα εσυ που ειδες οτι εγραψα οτι θεραπευετε δεν ξερω...ασε που εχω γραψει σε αλλο ποστ για την ανορεξια, ξερω πολυ καλα τι εστι

----------


## Andrikos

> Δεν ειπαμε οτι θεραπευετε με γυρη, ουτε οτι ειναι  φαρμακο.........απλα ιατροι ανναλακτικων θεραπειων συστηνουν σε ατομα με  ανορεξια να περνουν γυρη. 
>   Τωρα εσυ που ειδες οτι εγραψα οτι θεραπευετε δεν ξερω...ασε που εχω  γραψει σε αλλο ποστ για την ανορεξια, ξερω πολυ καλα τι εστι


 


> *Μια απο τις ιατρικες εφαρμογες ειναι κ η ανορεξια*...αρα ναι την ανοίγει κ αυτο γιατι απλα χωνευουμε γρηγοροτερα κ χρησιμοποιουμε καλυτερα τις θρεπτικες ουσιες των τροφων.
> *Η δοσολογια ειναι 1 κουταλια της σουπας ημερησιος.*
> Στα 9 χρονια που τη χρησιοποιω εχω δοκιμασει ολους τους συνδιασμος για το ποτε να την παιρνω.Τελικα κατεληξα σε αυτο που ξεκινησα......να τη χρησιμοποιω το πρωι νυστικη.


 Δεν μπορώ να υποθέσω και πολλά από ένα ποστ που υποστηρίζει ότι οι ιατρικές εφαρμογές της γύρης είναι η ανορεξία. Διαφορετική διατύπωση ίδιο νόημα, αν είμαι ο μόνος όμως που το κατάλαβε αυτό ζητώ συγγνώμη.
Όπως και να έχει o όρος "ιατρός εναλλακτικών θεραπειών" είναι ψευδοεπιστημονικός/κομπογιαννίτικός  όρος.  Στην ιατρική και στην διατροφολογία οι θεραπείες δεν είναι σαν την ροκ μουσική να υπάρχει και εναλλακτικό μέρος , είτε είναι "συμβατικές" και δουλεύουν καλά είτε δεν είναι θεραπείες.

----------


## crow

> Δεν μπορώ να υποθέσω και πολλά από ένα ποστ που υποστηρίζει ότι οι ιατρικές εφαρμογές της γύρης είναι η ανορεξία. Διαφορετική διατύπωση ίδιο νόημα, αν είμαι ο μόνος όμως που το κατάλαβε αυτό ζητώ συγγνώμη.
> Όπως και να έχει o όρος "ιατρός εναλλακτικών θεραπειών" είναι ψευδοεπιστημονικός/κομπογιαννίτικός  όρος.  Στην ιατρική και στην διατροφολογία οι θεραπείες δεν είναι σαν την ροκ μουσική να υπάρχει και εναλλακτικό μέρος , είτε είναι "συμβατικές" και δουλεύουν καλά είτε δεν είναι θεραπείες.


 Δεν ειπα ουτε να υποθεσεις, ουτε να πιστής....εγω ειπα οτι τη χρησιμοποιουν, τωρα δικαιομα του καθενος τι πιστευει κ τι οχι 
 Το θεμα μας ειναι η γυρη.....αν εσυ θες παρολο αυτα μπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα αλλο θεμα για την εναλλακτικη Ιατρικη κ την ανορεξια ή οτι αλλο θες,διοτι εδω αναλυουμε τη γυρη κ οχι κατι αλλο.
 Εγω ενα τευλευτεο θα πω πανω στο προβλημα σου .Προσωπικα ειμαι της εναλλακτικης ιατρικης ....εσυ οχι, γουστο σου κ καπελο σου, ομως αυτο δεν σου δινει το δικαιωμα να ισοπεδώνεις αλλες θεωριες κ ειδικότητες που ειναι αποδεκτες απο παρα πολλους ανθρωπους σε ολο τον κοσμο, κ πληροφοριακα στο εξωτερικο εχουν αρχισει να υπερτερουν οι ψευδοεπιστημονες που  κατα 90% εχουν ολοι  ιατρικα πτυχια
Διοτι κ εγω ειμαι άθεη  αλλα δεν ειπα ποτε οτι οι παπαδες  κ η εκκλησια ειναι κομπογιαννητες κ κλεφτες. Μπορεις να πεις εγω δεν πιστευω σε αυτα οχι να εισαι τοσο απολυτος διοτι :  _ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΡΕΙ_ :02. Welcome:

----------


## Andrikos

> Δεν ειπα ουτε να υποθεσεις, ουτε να πιστής....εγω ειπα οτι τη χρησιμοποιουν, τωρα δικαιομα του καθενος τι πιστευει κ τι οχι 
>  Το θεμα μας ειναι η γυρη.....αν εσυ θες παρολο αυτα μπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα αλλο θεμα για την εναλλακτικη Ιατρικη κ την ανορεξια ή οτι αλλο θες,διοτι εδω αναλυουμε τη γυρη κ οχι κατι αλλο.
>  Εγω ενα τευλευτεο θα πω πανω στο προβλημα σου .Προσωπικα ειμαι της εναλλακτικης ιατρικης ....εσυ οχι, γουστο σου κ καπελο σου, ομως αυτο δεν σου δινει το δικαιωμα να ισοπεδώνεις αλλες θεωριες κ ειδικότητες που ειναι αποδεκτες απο παρα πολλους ανθρωπους σε ολο τον κοσμο, κ πληροφοριακα στο εξωτερικο εχουν αρχισει να υπερτερουν οι ψευδοεπιστημονες που  κατα 90% εχουν ολοι  ιατρικα πτυχια
> Διοτι κ εγω ειμαι άθεη  αλλα δεν ειπα ποτε οτι οι παπαδες  κ η εκκλησια ειναι κομπογιαννητες κ κλεφτες. Μπορεις να πεις εγω δεν πιστευω σε αυτα οχι να εισαι τοσο απολυτος διοτι :  _ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΡΕΙ_


Και εκτός θέματος και απόλυτος. Αν συμφωνούσα μαζί σου κάτι μου λέει ότι θα ήμουν και εντός θέματος και ανοιχτόμυαλος :01. Mr. Green: .

----------


## stamos007

> που μπορουμε να βρουμε γυρη να παρουμε?


δεν μου απαντηθηκε η ερωτηση :01. Mr. Green: 

για μεταπροπο κανει να τρωμε λιγη γυρη?

----------


## giannis64

> Εγω χρησιμοποιω 9 χρονια γυρη....κ ειναι κατι που συστηνω γενικοτερα.
> Την καλυτερη γυρη μπορεις να την παρεις απο μελισσοκομους κ ειδικα αν τους ξερεις κιολας.Παλιοτερα μαλιστα μονο απο αυτους εβρισκες κ οχι ολο το χρονο
> Πλεον πουλανε παντου....οι ποιοτητα βεβαια δεν ειναι η ιδια.
> Εχει κ ο Βασιλοπουλος στο ψυγειο γυρη Αττικη.Εχουν κ τα μαγαζια με βιολογικα προιοντα....κ ενα μαγαζι στο χαλανδρι επισης αν μενεις εκει κοντα.
> Η καλη γυρη να ξερετε πρεπει να ειναι μαλακη κ κατα την αποψη μου καλο ειναι να την παιρνεις παντα πρωι με αδειο στομαχι





> δεν μου απαντηθηκε η ερωτηση
> 
> για μεταπροπο κανει να τρωμε λιγη γυρη?


το παραπανω ποστ μαλλον δεν το διαβασες..

----------


## stamos007

το διαβασα γιαννη απλως ηθελα να ρωτησω αν κανει μια κουταλια της σουπας μετα την προπονηση?γιατι αν ειδες και παραπανω εγω ρωτησα που μπορω να βρω γυρη

----------


## aepiskeptis

> το διαβασα γιαννη απλως ηθελα να ρωτησω αν κανει μια κουταλια της σουπας μετα την προπονηση?γιατι αν ειδες και παραπανω εγω ρωτησα που μπορω να βρω γυρη


μπορεις να βρεις α) σε μαγαζια με βιολογικα που συνηθως εχουν αποξειραμενη κι ακριβη β) σε καποιο μελισσοκομικο καταστημα που συνηθως εχουν κ αποξηραμενη κ νωπη γ) σε μελισσοκομο που ισως να εχει κ να ειναι νωπη.
πρεπει να βρισκεται στην καταψυξη

τωρα για την ερωτηση σου για το μεταπροπονητικο.

Α) αν ακολουθεις την ομοφωνια, τοτε στο μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα δε θες λιπος κ η γυρη εχει και λιπος.

Β) αν δεν ακολουθεις την ομοφωνια ή αν εχεις διαβασει μια αντιθετη παρουσιαση ερευνων κ συμφωνα με αυτες το λιπος δεν εμποδιζει την αναπληρωση γλυκογονου σε 24 ωρες και την πρωτεινοσυνθεση. και πιστευεις αυτη την παρουσιαση. τοτε αν εχεις καλης ποιοτητας γυρη νομιζω οτι θα ηταν καλη επιλογη μεταπροπονητικα, για τις βιταμινες συμπλεγματος Β και τα ενζυμα.
Βεβαια βιταμινες συμπλεγματος Β μ[πορεις να βρεις κ στο συκωτι και αλλου. και τωρα καποιος μπορει να πει οτι τα ενζυμα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κ πολλα αλλα, που ισως να ειναι σωστα ή να ειναι απολυτα σωστα. 
το "παρε σπιτι" μηνυμα ειναι, κανε ενα σεαρτσ ενημερωσου κ αποφασισε εσυ για σενα.

Η Ναντια εγραψε μια κουταλια της σουπας. την πρωτη φορα-πρωτες εβδομαδες 1 κουταλια της σουπας μπορει να ειναι πολυ κ να προκαλεσει στομαχικες διαταραχες, οποιος θελει ισως να ηταν καλη ιδεα να ξεκινησει με κουταλακια του γλυκου και μετα απο λιγο καιρο να ανεβασει. προσωπικα εχω φαει μεχρι κ 3κουταλιες της σουπας χωρις προβληματα.

----------


## crow

Αν η γυρη ειναι καλη δεν νομιζω να σε πειράξει στο στομαχι, αλλα ναι καλυτερα να δοκιμασεις με ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου, ποτε δεν ξερεις.
  Οχι δεν θα συνιστούσα  να παρει καποιος γυρη για μεταπροπονητικο.
Θεωρω σωστο οτι τα συστατικα της γυρης πρεπει να τα παρεις το πρωι για να τα χρησιμοποίηση  ο οργανισμος σου ολη την υπολοιπη μερα. Δεν περιμενεις το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα για να παρεις αυτα τα συστατικα....εχεις αλλες αναγκες να καλυψης μετα τη προπονηση.K για να προλαβω αυτο που θα σκεφτείτε, δεν μπορει μια κουταλια γυρης να καλυψη της αναγκες σας σε αμινοξεα μετα τη προπονηση κ επίσης δεν ειναι γνωστο με καποια ερευνα ποσο μεγαλης βιολογικης αξιας ειναι η πρωτεινη κ τα αμινοξεα που περιεχει 
  Επειδη δεν ειδα να εγραψε καποιος τα συστατικα της γυρης τα γραφω εγω:

*Πρωτεϊνες:* που φθάνουν στο 40%,
*Aμινοξέα*:βαλίνη, τρυπτοφάνη, λυσίνη, μεθιονίνη, λευκίνη, ισολευκίνη, θρενίνη, ιστιδίνη, αργινίνη, γλουταμενικό οξύ, ασπαραγινικό οξύ κ.α.
 Πλήθος αναλύσεων κατέδειξαν ότι η γύρη περιέχει σχεδόν όλα (20-22) τα απαραίτητα για τον άνθρωπο αμινοξέα, τα οποία ο οργανισμός του δεν μπορεί να συνθέσει. 
*Βιταμίνες*: Β1, Β2, Β5, Β6, C, Ε, A, P ή R Παντοθενικό οξύ, βιοτίνη, φολικό οξύ
*Ένζυμα*: Αμυλάση, ιμβερτάση, καταλάση, φωσφατάση
*Μέταλλα* και ιχνοστοιχεία: κάλιο, βάριο, χλώριο, σίδηρο, χαλκό, φώσφορο, βανάδιο, βολφράμιο, ιρίδιο, κάδμιο
*Βιολογικά δραστικά συστατικά* Φλαβονοειδή, νουκλεϊνικά, και ριβονουκλεϊνικά οξέα, λευκοαντοκυάνες, χλωρογόνες, τριτερπενικό οξύ, αντιβιοτικές ουσίες.
*Ζάχαρα:* οι υδατάνθρακες νέκταρος σε ποσοστό (30-40%)
Το βασικότερο είναι ότι οι ουσίες αυτές ευρίσκονται σε μια ιδανική αναλογία σε κάθε γυρεόκοκκο.

----------


## aepiskeptis

τις γουαδοτροπες  ξεχασες  :01. Smile:

----------


## crow

> τις γουαδοτροπες  ξεχασες


To εκανα για να με συμπληρώσεις εσυ..... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
  Περιμένω τη γυρη που μου έταξες ...μην ξεχνιόμαστε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

μαλιστα... παραθετω και εγω κατι για την γυρη

σορρυ που ειναι στα αγγλικα αλλα θα το μεταφρασω αργοτερα

Performance enhancer

Articles in the popular press suggest that athletes could enhance performance by ingesting bee pollen; however, an investigation conducted by the National Athletic Trainers' Association with Louisiana State University swim team members *found no beneficial effect. 4*


Clinical data

A 2-year, double-blind study found bee pollen “*absolutely not a significant aid in the metabolism, workout training, or performance” of athletes*. 6 The results of another study conducted in track athletes suggested that runners who took bee pollen recovered faster after exercise and that bee pollen would therefore be of value in relieving common tiredness and lack of energy. *Critics of this study found the test group to be small, the blinding inadequate, and the conclusions premature. 7* Another 6-week study in 20 competitive swimmers *found no differences in strength and endurance tests between those treated with bee pollen and those treated with placebo (cod liver oil)*. However, it was noted that swimmers treated with bee pollen missed fewer days (4 days) of training because of upper respiratory tract infections compared with those treated with placebo (27 days). *The study was not designed to statistically assess this observation. 8*


παραθετω και το λινκ
http://www.drugs.com/npp/bee-pollen.html

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:  θα το διαβασω αργοτερα... :01. Wink:

----------


## Andrikos

> μαλιστα... παραθετω και εγω κατι για την γυρη
> 
> σορρυ που ειναι στα αγγλικα αλλα θα το μεταφρασω αργοτερα
> 
> Performance enhancer
> 
> Articles in the popular press suggest that athletes could enhance performance by ingesting bee pollen; however, an investigation conducted by the National Athletic Trainers' Association with Louisiana State University swim team members *found no beneficial effect. 4*
> 
> 
> ...


Pubmed for life! Το καλύτερο συμπλήρωμα!

----------


## Devil

> μαλιστα... παραθετω και εγω κατι για την γυρη
> 
> σορρυ που ειναι στα αγγλικα αλλα θα το μεταφρασω αργοτερα
> 
> Performance enhancer
> 
> Articles in the popular press suggest that athletes could enhance performance by ingesting bee pollen; however, an investigation conducted by the National Athletic Trainers' Association with Louisiana State University swim team members *found no beneficial effect. 4*
> 
> 
> ...


μου κανω ενα quote και συνεχιζω (autoquote... το εκανα και αυτο :01. Mr. Green: )

Performance enhancer

Τα άρθρα στον τύπο προτινουν ότι οι αθλητές θα μπορούσαν να βελτιώσουν τις επιδόσεις από την πρόσληψη γύρη.* Ωστόσο, μιας έρευνας που εγινε από την National Athletic Trainers' Association και με την ομαδα κολημβησης του Louisiana State University δεν βρήκε καμία ευεργετική επίδραση. 4*

Μια 2-ετοης, double-blind  μελέτη διαπίστωσε οτι η γύρη *"δεν εδωσε καμια σημαντική ενίσχυση του μεταβολισμού, της  προπόνησης, ή της απόδοση" των αθλητών. 6*
Τα αποτελέσματα μιας άλλης μελέτης που πραγματοποιήθηκε σε αθλητές  πρότεινε ότι οι δρομείς που πήραν γύρη αναρρωναν γρηγορότερα μετά από την άσκηση και ότι η γύρη θα ήταν επομένως χρησιμη στην αναρρωση και έλλειψη ενέργειας.*Οι επικριτές αυτής της μελέτης βρίκαν  την ομάδα δοκιμής να είναι μικρή, το εκτυφλωτικό ανεπαρκή, και τα συμπεράσματα πρόωρα. 7*
Μια άλλη 6-εβδομάδων μελέτη σε 20 κολυμβητές *δεν διαπίστωσαν διαφορές στη δύναμη και την αντοχή  μεταξύ εκείνων που έλαβαν  γύρη και εκείνους που έλαβαν εικονικό φάρμακο (μουρουνέλαιο).* Ωστόσο, σημειώθηκε ότι κολυμβητές που έλαβαν γύρη εχασαν λιγότερες ημέρες (4 ημέρες) από την εκπαίδευση λόγω της λοιμώξης του ανώτερου αναπνευστικού σε σύγκριση με εκείνους που έλαβαν εικονικό φάρμακο (27 ημέρες). *Η μελέτη δεν είχε σχεδιαστεί για να αξιολογησει στατιστικά αυτή την παρατήρηση. 8*


αυτα.... γιαννη θελω περιληψη μετα :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> αυτα.... γιαννη θελω περιληψη μετα


του το ζητησα κ γω αυτο :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## crow

> το εκτυφλωτικό ανεπαρκή, και τα συμπεράσματα πρόωρα. 7[/B]


Αυτο απο που το μεταφρασες???? Το σωστο ειναι ο συνδυασμος ηταν ανεπαρκης.
Σορρυ αλλα αλλιώς δεν βγαίνει κ νοημα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> Αυτο απο που το μεταφρασες???? Το σωστο ειναι ο συνδυασμος ηταν ανεπαρκης.
> Σορρυ αλλα αλλιώς δεν βγαίνει κ νοημα


οκ θα του το πω...

http://translate.google.com/translat...&tab=wT#en|el|

 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## crow

Ασε του το πα εγω...... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> Ασε του το πα εγω......


αμ μπραβο πες τα γιατι εμενα δεν μ ακουει... :01. Mr. Green: 

 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

μαλιστα. για να κανουμε μια περιληψη.

αν περιμενεις απο τηνγυρη να παρεις δυναμη, θα ερθει η ωρα σου και εσυ ακομα θα περιμενεις.

για τη βοηθεια αυξησης μυικης μαζας ο χρονος ειναι πολυ λιγος για να βγαλουν συμπερασματα.

για την αυξηση της ορεξης δεν αναφερουν τιποτα.

----------


## Devil

> μαλιστα. για να κανουμε μια περιληψη.
> 
> αν περιμενεις απο τηνγυρη να παρεις δυναμη, θα ερθει η ωρα σου και εσυ ακομα θα περιμενεις.
> 
> για τη βοηθεια αυξησης μυικης μαζας ο χρονος ειναι πολυ λιγος για να βγαλουν συμπερασματα.
> 
> για την αυξηση της ορεξης δεν αναφερουν τιποτα.


yep πανω κατω αυτα.... δεν δινει καμια βοηθεια σε αθλητες

το μονο που μπορει να κανει ειναι να εχει ενα αντιοξιδοτικο εφε αλλα και παλι λογικα πρεπει να παιζει αναλογα με την δοση

και επεισης ενα αποσταγμα απο τη γυρη που χρησιμοποιητε για παθησεις του προστατη... αλλα ειναι αντιανδρογονο

----------


## aepiskeptis

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


εδωσαν για πλασιμπο μουρουνελαιο.....


κοιτα να δεις...


αν εδιναν dark chocolate  

θα το πετυχαιναν






> αλλα ειναι αντιανδρογονο


τι εννοεις με το παραπανω? το "αλλα" δε βγαζει νοημα, αρα ηθελες να γραψεις? συμπερασμα βγαζεις?

----------


## crow

Εγω προσωπικα χρησιμοποιω γυρη ολα αυτα τα χρονια γιατι ειναι πολυ πλουσια σε θρεπτικα συστατικα κ για κανεναν αλλο λογο.
Γενικος ειμαι πολυ υπερ το φυσικων τροφων κ βοτανων αλλα για λογους ευεξιας κ γιατι θεωρω οτι καλυπτω ενα μεγαλο φασμα βιταμινων-μεταλλων κτλ που βοηθουν τον οργανισμο μου στο να λειτουργει καλυτερα, γλιτωνοντας ταυτοχρονα πολλα συμπληρωματα(περιττο να πω ποσο εχω βαρεθει τα χαπια).
Ποτε ομως δεν θα χρησιμοποιουσα κατι τετοιο για βελτιωση της αθλητικης μου αποδοσης. Το εχω ξαναπει οτι οταν χρησιμοποιουμε κατι καλο ειναι να ξερουμε  το γιατι κ το τι να περιμενουμε.........ειναι λιγο παρατραβηγμενο να περιμένουμε απο τη γυρη να βαλουμε κιλα ή να αυξηθη η μυικη μας μαζα ή δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο.Αν ητανε ετσι σιγουρα οι εταιρειες θα ειχανε βγαλει το μαγικο συμπληρωμα  απο γυρη;
  Παντος οποτε τη σταματαω νιωθω πιο γρηγορα κουραση μεσα στη μερα κ δεν χωνευω τοσο γρηγορα. Επισης μια που αναφερθηκε πιο πανω  αλλα δεν απαντησα απο προσωπική εμπειρία να πω κ το εξης: παντα οταν κανω διαιτα χρησιμοποιώ γυρη κ ενας απο τους λογους ειναι οτι μου κοβει την ορεξη την ωρα που την καταναλώνω.
  Ασχετα αν μετα κατα  τη διαρκεια της μερας λιμοκτονω.. :01. Sad:

----------


## giannis64

> : παντα οταν κανω διαιτα χρησιμοποιώ γυρη κ ενας απο τους λογους ειναι οτι μου κοβει την ορεξη την ωρα που την καταναλώνω.
> Ασχετα αν μετα κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας λιμοκτονω..


κατσε γιατι μολης την πηρα και πηρα και την πρωτη δοση, και μαλλον με μπερδεψες τωρα.

εγω την αγορασα για τα θρεπτικα συστατικα της (καποια ενζυμα) και κυριος για να με βοηθησει
και να μου ανοιξει την ορεξη. 

μουφα δηλαδη η υποθεση?

----------


## aepiskeptis

> , γλιτωνοντας ταυτοχρονα πολλα συμπληρωματα(περιττο να πω ποσο εχω βαρεθει τα χαπια)...





> τα μορια στη φυση ειναι αριστεροστροφα και τα ενζυμα στο στομαχι διασπουν αυτα. τα χημικα μορια ειναι δεξια κ αριστεροστροφα, εικονα καθρεφτη, συνεπως το 50% παει στην τουαλετα εκ κατασκευης, αν ειναι κ τσιπηδες κ εχουν φτιαξει κακης ποιοτητας συμπληρωμα παει κ περισσοτερο, το 50% ειναι ταριφα παντως.







> , Ποτε ομως δεν θα χρησιμοποιουσα κατι τετοιο για βελτιωση της αθλητικης μου αποδοσης. Το εχω ξαναπει οτι οταν χρησιμοποιουμε κατι καλο ειναι να ξερουμε  το γιατι κ το τι να περιμενουμε.........*ειναι λιγο παρατραβηγμενο να περιμένουμε απο τη γυρη να βαλουμε κιλα ή να αυξηθη η μυικη μας μαζα ή δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο.*Αν ητανε ετσι σιγουρα οι εταιρειες θα ειχανε βγαλει το μαγικο συμπληρωμα  απο γυρη;
>  (


και απο dark chocolate και απο μουρουνελαιο.

παντως η λιμπιντο κ η σπερματογεννηση θα αυξηθουν.

Γιαννη ακους???? μη φοβασαι τη γυρη, παρε μια κουταλια του γλυκου νηστικος κ μια μετα το μεταπτοπονητικο γευμα, στο τελος του γευματος.

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up: 
ε τωρα ετσι οπως εγινε και το αγορασα θα το φαω. ε δεν μπορει!!
σε κατι θα οφελησει..

----------


## crow

> κατσε γιατι μολης την πηρα και πηρα και την πρωτη δοση, και μαλλον με μπερδεψες τωρα.
> 
> εγω την αγορασα για τα θρεπτικα συστατικα της (καποια ενζυμα) και κυριος για να με βοηθησει
> και να μου ανοιξει την ορεξη. 
> 
> μουφα δηλαδη η υποθεση?


Αυτο δεν ειπα κ εγω???? οτι για τα θρεπτικα συστατικα της την παιρνω κ οχι για καλυτερη αθλητικη επιδοση.
 ΑΡΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ..... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> εδωσαν για πλασιμπο μουρουνελαιο.....
> 
> 
> κοιτα να δεις...
> 
> 
> αν εδιναν dark chocolate  
> 
> θα το πετυχαιναν
> ...


και αρα να εβαζα οτι ειναι αντιανδρογονο ειναι το συμπερασμα...

εφοσον λογικα μειωνει τη DHT που ειναι φουλ ανδρογονο :01. Wink: 

τσεκαρε ολο το λινκ εχει και την ερευνα στα references κατω κατω

----------


## Devil

τα μορια στη φυση ειναι αριστεροστροφα και τα ενζυμα στο στομαχι διασπουν αυτα. *τα χημικα μορια ειναι δεξια κ αριστεροστροφα, εικονα καθρεφτη, συνεπως το 50% παει στην τουαλετα εκ κατασκευης, αν ειναι κ τσιπηδες κ εχουν φτιαξει κακης ποιοτητας συμπληρωμα παει κ περισσοτερο, το 50% ειναι ταριφα παντως.*

ε ? σορρυ δεν το καταλαβα για αμινοξεα μιλας? οταν σου πουλανε L-Laucine δεν ειναι αριστεροστροφο???....ειναι...

και με τα δεξιοστροφα αυτο που λες ειναι λιγο ακυρο... παρε παραδειγμα το D - Aspartic Acid... ακομα και το γλουκοζιο... D-Glucose

τι απο αυτα παει στην τουαλετα?

----------


## aepiskeptis

> και αρα να εβαζα οτι ειναι αντιανδρογονο ειναι το συμπερασμα...
> 
> εφοσον λογικα μειωνει τη DHT που ειναι φουλ ανδρογονο
> 
> τσεκαρε ολο το λινκ εχει και την ερευνα στα references κατω κατω


δυστυχως, η γυρη δεν ειναι τοσο απλή φιλε μου εχει μαγικες ιδιοτητες...
ΔΕΝ ειναι αντιανδρογονο. Η προσωπικη μου εμπειρια ειναι ακριβως αντιθετη, αυξανει τη λιμπιντο και τη σπερματογεννηση. και καλα εγω ειμαι πλασιμπο, σε 4 φιλους που τους ταισα χωρις να τους πω τιποτα ειχαν τα ιδια "συμπτωματα".

Μαγικες ιδιοτητες= ειναι καταλυτης της δρασης του φαρμακου. Οταν χρησιμοποιειται χωρις το φαρμακο τι δραση εχει στον προστατη, για την ακριβεια στην προστατιτηδα????? 

[QUOTE=Devil;275972]]

ε ? σορρυ δεν το καταλαβα για αμινοξεα μιλας? οταν σου πουλανε L-Laucine δεν ειναι αριστεροστροφο???....ειναι...

QUOTE]

Οχι για μορια. Για να ειναι αριστεροστροφο απολυτα το μοριο, πρπει να ειναι βιοσυνθετημενο (ωραια λεξη). τα χημικα κατεσκευασμενα μορια ειναι achiral molecules, αυτα της βιοσυνθεσης ειναι chiral αριστεροστροφα. Τα ενζυμα διασπανε μονο τα τελευταια.

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/98...1.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

----------


## Devil

[QUOTE=aepiskeptis;277083]δυστυχως, η γυρη δεν ειναι τοσο απλή φιλε μου εχει μαγικες ιδιοτητες...
ΔΕΝ ειναι αντιανδρογονο. Η προσωπικη μου εμπειρια ειναι ακριβως αντιθετη, αυξανει τη λιμπιντο και τη σπερματογεννηση. και καλα εγω ειμαι πλασιμπο, σε 4 φιλους που τους ταισα χωρις να τους πω τιποτα ειχαν τα ιδια "συμπτωματα".

Μαγικες ιδιοτητες= ειναι καταλυτης της δρασης του φαρμακου. Οταν χρησιμοποιειται χωρις το φαρμακο τι δραση εχει στον προστατη, για την ακριβεια στην προστατιτηδα????? 


οκ εστω οτι εχει μαγικες ικανοτητες...

δεν ειπα οτι η γυρη ειναι αντιανδρογονο...ξαναδιαβασε το ποστ η' δες το λινκ που ποσταρα... μιλαει για extract απο την γυρη...

και δεν ειναι φαρμακο ειναι συμπληρωμα









> ]
> 
> ε ? σορρυ δεν το καταλαβα για αμινοξεα μιλας? οταν σου πουλανε L-Laucine δεν ειναι αριστεροστροφο???....ειναι...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Οχι για μορια. Για να ειναι αριστεροστροφο απολυτα το μοριο, πρπει να ειναι βιοσυνθετημενο (ωραια λεξη). τα χημικα κατεσκευασμενα μορια ειναι achiral molecules, αυτα της βιοσυνθεσης ειναι chiral αριστεροστροφα. Τα ενζυμα διασπανε μονο τα τελευταια.
> 
> http://images.amazon.com/images/P/98...1.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


.

----------


## aepiskeptis

του φαρμακου που δινουν  για την προστατιτηδα, βοηθαει στην ταχυτερη ανακουφιση της φλεγμονης. 



ειναι σαν να μου λες το Βιοperine επιδραει αρνητικα στο P450 και το μαυρο πιπερι οχι.

----------


## Devil

> του φαρμακου που δινουν  για την προστατιτηδα, βοηθαει στην ταχυτερη ανακουφιση της φλεγμονης. 
> 
> 
> 
> ειναι σαν να μου λες το Βιοperine επιδραει αρνητικα στο P450 και το μαυρο πιπερι οχι.


για το Cernilton δε λες???

το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο ειναι extract

με τη γυρη για να πετυχεις αυτη την ποσοτητα μπορει και να θες μισο κιλο...

δεν σημαινει οτι θα πετυχεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα παιρνοντας γυρη

----------


## Spyros1993

Σχετικά με την γύρη συμφέρει τελικά να αγοράσει κανείς; Βοηθάει στις καύσεις το πρωί με άδειο στομάχι πριν την προπόνηση; Αν την πάρεις το πρωί με άδειο στομάχι χωρίς να κάνεις προπόνηση, απλώς βοηθάει στον μεταβολισμό;

----------


## giannis64

κανε εναν κοπο και διαβασε το θεμα απο την αρχη. ολο κιολο 4 σελιδες  ειναι.

----------


## deluxe

Παντως αν εχει ενζυμα σε καλη ποσοτητα και καποια αμινοξεα, τοτε δεν ειναι και ασχημη, αν παιρνεις καθε πρωι μια κουταλια της σουπας. Εγω επαιρνα μετα το πρωινο, επειδη εχει τα ενζυμα, γιατι πρεπει να την παιρνουμε νηστικοι;

----------


## aepiskeptis

αν την παιρνεις νηστικος θα εχει μια μικρη διουρητικη δραση μεχρι να τη συνηθισεις, αναλογα την ποιοτητα παντα.

β κομπλεξ εχει αρκετη ποσοτητα, αναλογα την ποιοτητα παντα.

η νωπη ειναι καλυτερη απο την αποξηραμενη.

η καλυτερες ποικιλιες ειναι καλαμποκι, καστανια, αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθουν συνηθως ειναι μουλτι, διαφορα λουλουδακια

ΗΙΝΤ. οι μελισσοκομοι για να δυναμωσει το μελισσι το πανε σε καστανιες.

----------


## Devil

> Παντως αν εχει ενζυμα σε καλη ποσοτητα και καποια αμινοξεα, τοτε δεν ειναι και ασχημη, αν παιρνεις καθε πρωι μια κουταλια της σουπας. Εγω επαιρνα μετα το πρωινο, επειδη εχει τα ενζυμα, γιατι πρεπει να την παιρνουμε νηστικοι;


για να παρεις ποσοτητα.... θες μια σουπα.... οχι μια κουταλια της σουπας.... :01. Wink:

----------


## PEGY

Λοιπόν! Προμηθεύτικα κ εγώ απο ενα φίλο γύρη κ θα την ξεκινήσω το συντομότερο βάσει των οδηγιών που διάβασα παραπάνω.

Ηθελα όμως να ρωτήσω, ήδη παίρνω μια πολυβιταμίνη, τί να κάνω με δαύτη;
να την παίρνω παράλληλα ή να διαλέξω ή τη γύρη ή την βιταμίνη;

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος!

----------


## mikebrian

Για τα φυτοφαρμακα και τους ψεκασμους μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος γιατι αμα μια μελισσα συλεξει γυρη απο ραντισμενο φυτο και γυρισει στις κυψελη οι υποληπες θα την σκοτωσουν αμεσος..!!

----------


## ArgoSixna

Να κανω ενα ξεθαμα , μιας και ξεκιναει δυσκολη χρονια και το παραμικρο θα ειναι ενα + στον "αγωνα" μας!

Χρησιμοποιει κανεις απο εδω γυρη? Μιας και ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα(πατερας επαγγελματιας) με την μελισσοκομια και εχω αποθεμα τοσο γυρης + βασιλικου πολτου σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω απο αυριο μαλιστα  :01. Mr. Green: 

Λιγες φορες δοκιμασα και απο τα 2 , ο πατερας μου ελεγε οτι μονο για τους ηλικιωμενους κανει (αντε να ημουν 10-15 ετων τοτε).

Σκεφτομαι για 30γρ γυρη 2 φορες την μερα και 2 γρ βασιλικο πολτο . Τι δοσολογιες θα προτινατε ?

----------


## liveris

> Να κανω ενα ξεθαμα , μιας και ξεκιναει δυσκολη χρονια και το παραμικρο θα ειναι ενα + στον "αγωνα" μας!
> 
> Χρησιμοποιει κανεις απο εδω γυρη? Μιας και ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα(πατερας επαγγελματιας) με την μελισσοκομια και εχω αποθεμα τοσο γυρης + βασιλικου πολτου σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω απο αυριο μαλιστα 
> 
> Λιγες φορες δοκιμασα και απο τα 2 , ο πατερας μου ελεγε οτι μονο για τους ηλικιωμενους κανει (αντε να ημουν 10-15 ετων τοτε).
> 
> Σκεφτομαι για 30γρ γυρη 2 φορες την μερα και 2 γρ βασιλικο πολτο . Τι δοσολογιες θα προτινατε ?


μπα δε κανει τπτ...

----------


## HIAB XS

> μπα δε κανει τπτ...


Με τι επηχηρημα το λες αυτο??

----------


## warrior s

> Να κανω ενα ξεθαμα , μιας και ξεκιναει δυσκολη χρονια και το παραμικρο θα ειναι ενα + στον "αγωνα" μας!
> 
> Χρησιμοποιει κανεις απο εδω γυρη? Μιας και ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα(πατερας επαγγελματιας) με την μελισσοκομια και εχω αποθεμα τοσο γυρης + βασιλικου πολτου σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω απο αυριο μαλιστα 
> 
> Λιγες φορες δοκιμασα και απο τα 2 , ο πατερας μου ελεγε οτι μονο για τους ηλικιωμενους κανει (αντε να ημουν 10-15 ετων τοτε).
> 
> Σκεφτομαι για 30γρ γυρη 2 φορες την μερα και 2 γρ βασιλικο πολτο . Τι δοσολογιες θα προτινατε ?


Ξεκίνα να τρως γύρη φίλε!!! Εγώ τρώω κάθε πρωί 30 gr και πολλές φορές και μετά την προπόνηση άλλο τόσο :01. Smile: . Έχει τόσα θετικά που βαριέμαι να τα γράφω.. Απίστευτη τροφή  :01. Razz: 
Βασιλικό πολτό δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, δεν ξέρω, αλλά η γύρη είναι φοβερή!!!!

----------


## KARAOLANIS

> Ξεκίνα να τρως γύρη φίλε!!! Εγώ τρώω κάθε πρωί 30 gr και πολλές φορές και μετά την προπόνηση άλλο τόσο. Έχει τόσα θετικά που βαριέμαι να τα γράφω.. Απίστευτη τροφή 
> Βασιλικό πολτό δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, δεν ξέρω, αλλά η γύρη είναι φοβερή!!!!


30gr ποσες κουταλιες της σουπας ειναι?

----------

